# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  AVCAM Password

## radiotimes

Επεσε στα χερια μου ενα παλιο καταγραφικο AVCAM C2A3 και προσπαθω να το σεταρω αλλα δεν βρισκω το Password ουτε το super ουτε το user.Το εχει δουλεψει κανεις η να γνωριζει τους κωδικους???????

----------


## kioan

> Το εχει δουλεψει κανεις η να γνωριζει τους κωδικους???????



Το συγκεκριμένο δεν το έχω δουλέψει, αλλά έχω δουλέψει αυτό  :Rolleyes: 

Για δοκίμασε τα παρακάτω και πες μας αν κάνουν:
user: 88888888
pass: 88888888

----------


## radiotimes

Oχι δεν παιζει και φοβαμαι μηπως αυτος που το εκανε εγκατασταση εχει αλλαξει το password οποτε αν ξερει κανεις πως το επαναφερουμε στο αρχικο?????

----------


## kioan

> Oχι δεν παιζει και φοβαμαι μηπως αυτος που το εκανε εγκατασταση εχει αλλαξει το password



Α διαβάζοντας το αρχικό μήνυμα είχα καταλάβει πως προσπαθείς να το εγκατασησεις εσύ  :Sad:

----------


## nestoras

> Επεσε στα χερια μου ενα παλιο καταγραφικο AVCAM C2A3 και προσπαθω να το σεταρω αλλα δεν βρισκω το Password ουτε το super ουτε το user.Το εχει δουλεψει κανεις η να γνωριζει τους κωδικους???????



Σου είναι εύκολο να βγάλεις μια φωτογραφία με την πρόσωψη του καταγραφικού και μία ακόμη με την οθόνη που σου ζητάει τον κωδικό;
Έχουν περάσει πολλά καταγραφικά από τα χερια μου και από κάποια έχω και κωδικούς ανάκτησης εργοστασίου.

----------


## radiotimes

Αυτα ειναι Παναγιωτη IMAG0015.jpgIMAG0016.jpgIMAG0017.jpg
Να πω επισης οτι το ανοιξα εβγαλα την μπαταρια την βραχυκυκλωσα και τωρα γραφει ημερομηνια 2000.Αρα εγινε reset.

----------


## nestoras

> Αυτα ειναι Παναγιωτη 
> Να πω επισης οτι το ανοιξα εβγαλα την μπαταρια την βραχυκυκλωσα και τωρα γραφει ημερομηνια 2000.Αρα εγινε reset.



Από ότι βλέπω, μπαίνεις κανονικά στo μενού. Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα;
Δοκίμασε τα παρακάτω:


(καθόλου password)1234561111111111888888881234511111111 

Αν το καταγραφικό είναι παλιό (το συγκεκριμένο πρέπει να είναι αφού είναι mpeg4 κι όχι H264) υπάρχει πιθανότητα να γίνει και reset ο κωδικός βγάζοντας τη μπαταρία. Στα πιο νέα καταγραφικά αυτό δε συμβαίνει, απλά χάνουν την ώρα...

Αν πατήσεις "enter" πάνω στον "superuser", τι σου εμφανίζει μετά;

Σε περίπτωση που δε μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη με τον προμηθευτή, προσπάθησε να επικοινωνήσεις απευθείας με τον κατασκευαστή (Κίνα).
Θα τους γράψεις ένα e-mail στα Αγγλικά και θα τους εξηγήσεις ότι το καταγραφικό είναι δικό σου κι ότι ξέχασες τον κωδικό. Θα τους επισυνάψεις το ταμπελάκι με τα στοιχεία (serial number, μοντελο, mac address). Σχεδόν όλοι οι κατασκευαστές έχουν δικούς τους κωδικούς. Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση πάντως μου είχαν στείλει τον κωδικό ξεκλειδώματος σχεδόν αμέσως!

----------


## radiotimes

Στο μενου μπαινω κανονικα αλλα μου ζηταει το password για οποιαδηποτε νεργεια θελω να κανω.Το pass ειναι 6 χαρακτηρων.Εχω δοκιμασει ολες τις επιλογες που γραφεις.Κι οταν πατησω enter στον superuser μου αναβοσβηνουν τα αστερακια για να βαλω το password.

----------


## nestoras

> Στο μενου μπαινω κανονικα αλλα μου ζηταει το password για οποιαδηποτε νεργεια θελω να κανω.Το pass ειναι 6 χαρακτηρων.Εχω δοκιμασει ολες τις επιλογες που γραφεις.Κι οταν πατησω enter στον superuser μου αναβοσβηνουν τα αστερακια για να βαλω το password.



Δοκίμασε και τα έξι μηδενικά.
Αν έχει αλλαχτεί ο κωδικός τότε μάλλον δε θα αποφύγεις την επικοινωνία με τον κατασκευαστή δυστυχώς.

----------


## geo1973

Τα avcam τα έφερνε ο τριδήμας
Για κάνε ένα τηλεφώνημα στο 2102620250 μήπως βγάλεις κάποια άκρη

----------

radiotimes (05-02-16)

----------


## Nightkeeper

Δοκίμασες μόνο από το κύριο μενού μέσω του χειριστηριου ή και μέσω δυκτιου?

----------

